# The Green Door (Co. Leitrim, Eire)



## Ditch (May 1, 2009)

" Won't ye let me in, so I can find out _What's_ behind the green door? "













You thinking what I'm thinking???


----------



## Seahorse (May 1, 2009)

Hurry up!!!! I'm dying to see what's in there.


----------



## Krypton (May 1, 2009)

That looks interesting!


----------



## Sabtr (May 1, 2009)

Trinkets, rusty things, peeling crazing paint and falling wallpaper. All the things we love. 

You're teasing us - hurry up...

It would make a nice house mind.


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2009)

Well, I'm intrigued! Looks like it could be verrry interesting. 
Nice-looking house, too.


----------



## daddybear (May 1, 2009)

green door whats that secret your keeping" theres an old piano and it,s playin hot behind a green door


----------



## smiffy (May 1, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Trinkets, rusty things, peeling crazing paint and falling wallpaper. All the things we love. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> or.........
> ...


----------



## night crawler (May 1, 2009)

There are a few places like that in the uk rthough I'd be worried some one was still liveing in them


----------



## Black Shuck (May 1, 2009)

daddybear said:


> green door whats that secret your keeping" theres an old piano and it,s playin hot behind a green door



Dont what theyre doin but their laughing out loud behind The Green Door! Wont you let me on in so I can find out whats behind that Green door!!


----------



## bricoleur (May 1, 2009)

What a beautiful looking place!!


----------



## Sabtr (May 1, 2009)

Smiffy you've described just about every type of person I've come across on my travels.


----------



## limpet (May 2, 2009)

Mate, there a house similar to that near me. I will post it as soon as I can.
Thats in fairly good condition, nevertheless. A nice house there. I wouldnt mind living in it. I would say you Ditch would still thrive in a place like that. Is it in a further state of dereliction than the one you are in now?


----------



## sheep21 (May 2, 2009)

find a way in and let us know what the green door is hiding?

A gateway to another dimension maybe? Or perhaps a forlorn chair bathed in sunlight through a dusty window ...


----------



## Seahorse (May 2, 2009)

sheep21 said:


> find a way in and let us know what the green door is hiding?
> 
> A gateway to another dimension maybe? Or perhaps a forlorn chair bathed in sunlight through a dusty window ...



There's ALWAYS a chair.


----------



## smiffy (May 2, 2009)

Had a mate who still had his old family place out in Donegal and when I went out there 'bout 20 years ago with him for a week I couldn't get over just how many gorgeous old farmhouses and cottages were abandoned......seemed to look like the drill was..........
... Build a (usually) hideous new bungalow / chalet style box in the garden right next door to the big house.............move into new hideous house............
..............abandon old house and allow it to fall down........or alternatively........ move some kind of livestock (chickens / sheep etc) into old house to ensure complete dereliction........
Seemed like a weird system to me.......
.......especially seeing as the holiday / fishing rental trade in those parts seemed to be really picking up and old farmhouse type properties were well in demand.......
Is it the same over there now?????????


----------



## Ditch (May 2, 2009)

Limpet; Take away a couple of more obvious things from my place ~ like the PS2 and this computer ~ and there's not really a huge difference between this one and half the places I explore. However, I'm working on restoring my own place, sympathetically. But I'm only really concerned about the outside. So, if any of these intrepid folks here cams into my cottage? They'd probably have their cameras out straight away! (And I'll bet The Leitrim Experiment would f*ck with their heads!  )

Smiffy; That's a pretty damn accurate description of the situation, mate. Yeppers. I'd only add that many people here tend to view 'Their folks old place' as a bit of a shrine, in a weird way. Thus they'll leave it to rot down, but jealously guard its 'sanctity'.

Factor in that virtually Everyone out here owns a shot gun and ye'll see how easily a misjudged exploration could quickly become an " Emotional " situation .....


----------



## limpet (May 2, 2009)

Leitrim experiment!


----------



## Dean O (May 3, 2009)

we have to go in there.


----------

